# Something for Guests Only



## herefishy

Now, that I have your attention, let me ask you this question. Why don't you take this opportunity to join out little clan? It only takes a minute and we would love to have you as a part of our community. You will find that you will be able to ask questions, get answers, expand your knowledge, give advice, promote the hobby, and just have a good time in general.
So, why not take a moment and register. We would be glad to have you as a member. And best of all, it doesn't cost a dime.


----------



## Matt

True, I did it and I'm Happy That I Did.


----------



## Lupin

I just remembered about this thread and moved it here. The section where it was is not accessible for guests.

I'll sticky this as well.

A nice welcome banner for new members as well.:wave:


----------



## GW

Lupin said:


> A nice welcome banner for new members as well.:wave:


Thank You Lupin....But it does not take long before someone feels right at home here :wink: 
...and If your mean to people they send you a free roll of Toilet Paper :lol:


----------



## Falina

GW said:


> Lupin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice welcome banner for new members as well.:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Lupin....But it does not take long before someone feels right at home here :wink:
> ...and If your mean to people they send you a free roll of Toilet Paper :lol:
Click to expand...

That really amused me!

Seriously though, if you are a guest, and reading this, join up! It's really worthwhile in terms of learning and as you learn you find you are able to start giving advice to others which is what we're all about!


----------



## Amphitrite

Come on all you unregistered users... click on the register link at the top right hand side of the homepage - you know you want to :twisted: 

We're a very friendly community here - why not join up and post a pic of your tank, or just introduce yourself. We'd love to hear from you, and registering only takes a minute :wink:


----------



## Lupin

GW said:


> ...and If your mean to people they send you a free roll of Toilet Paper :lol:


:shock: It looks painful.:shock:


----------



## leifthebunny

Lupin said:


> GW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and If your mean to people they send you a free roll of Toilet Paper :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: It looks painful.:shock:
Click to expand...

Only if you're not used to European toilet paper.


----------



## Amphitrite

Come on guest users, sign up to the forum now - registration only takes a minute


----------



## willow

come on in,the waters fine.


----------



## GregV

if you have read this far down the post your now obligated to join  (just teasing)


----------



## bf2king

might as well if your down this far.


----------



## verbosity

I joined, and ask about 10 questions a day.. They still like me  You really should join!


----------



## stephenmontero

thats true i dont think any one on this forum minds answering even the dumbest question


----------



## crazy4fish

we dont mind answering dumb questions cuz...well... we have all asked them at one point or another! :lol: 

come on and join! we dont bite!  

if you have read this far thats means you must like us so why not join??? :blueyay: :redyay: :greenyay:


----------



## MoneyMitch

u gotta join cause even i asked   :blueyay: :redyay: :greenyay: 


http://www.fishforum.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=4421


----------



## bearwithfish

this is te best place to learn new things and share ideas join up!!!!!! and keep on smiling


----------



## teddz

*Finally joined..*

Instead of just popping in for hints and tips!:lol: I"m a 3 month, successfully kept my fish alive, aquarium owner! ;-) Hope to learn more here and get some detailed questions answered.. If I can figure out what forum it fits in .. ha ha


----------



## northlakefarm

I registered, and couldn't be happier, this is the best fish scene I have found!!  Everyone is so nice, must because of the impending threat of metal toilet paper...or is that a cheese grinder...:/


----------



## murf353

*Massachusetts*

I cannot figure out how to share a post on this site..no matter what I do, I am told I have not added enough, but I can see no way to post anything here.


----------



## cpwebsite

murf353 said:


> I cannot figure out how to share a post on this site..no matter what I do, I am told I have not added enough, but I can see no way to post anything here.


Posting is not hard, [you just did it], however oftentimes, if you want to add something that could contain a link or advertise another site, you have to get a certain amount of posts, because they don't want this forum to be filled with spammers.


----------



## Bobby43

Yes, After I read this I became a member!


----------

